# Malaysia,Johor State, Crypts's Biotope tank



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

Biotope Scape -24" x 11" x 11" 
Malaysia, Johor State- Slow Movement Stream 
Title <Go! Let's Catch A Big One!>

Plants
1. Cryptocoryne schulzei
2. Cryptocoryne cordata

Lighting
Philip 865 FL 36w x 2 , T5 28w x 2

Filtration
Gex Hangging Filter

Based:
Local River Sand + Local SoIl + ADA Shade + 
Seachem Flourish iron + JBL Iron Fert


----------



## DBTS (May 10, 2007)

Beautiful!!! rayer:


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great biotope 'scape. One of the nicest I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

I really like this tank. The contrast between the blue of the fish with the green crypts and brown leaves is just beautiful.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow .. i never thought that could be done with our local soil and plants.. you gave me inspiration for my next to be tank!!!(16 ideas currently in que.. so far.. 6 ideas had been done/initiated...) So many ideas!!!!
Drew


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is too awesome. I hope to try something like that once I get more runners from my blackwater emersed setup.


----------



## tipoman (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow... I'm gonna use this link as an example of a real biotope aquarium. Nice! Cool!!!!!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Definitely one of the best biotope aquaria I've ever seen. Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> Definitely one of the best biotope aquaria I've ever seen. Thank you for sharing it!


+ 1

But the judges of AGA 2007 do not feel the same, this tank would have been worth being classified well in the category " biotope " of AGA, I think it's an error 

@ guandarkness: rayer:


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I hate you!  

Looks slightly crowded with the fish load, but I adore the set-up! Incredibly natural looking; simple, yet ornate and original enough to grab your attention! Nice job! Definitely a fan of this scape!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a fantastic tank. It does seem a little crowded on the fish load, but their health seems to prove that it's not an issue for them.

The colors of the Opalines really explode!

Very nice work and much respect to you for creating such a great biotope.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really awesome, that is a goal for all Crypt keeper... the most of us are trying to keep alive our schulzei emersed... but you can scape with them... 

Please, can you tell us about the water parameters...


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I like this. Very simple, but that makes is very elegant.

Hmmm.... I've been wondering to do with my pesky C. cordata that likes to run here and there and requires effort to control. For this layout, that behavior produces a more natural look.


----------



## guandarkness (Nov 7, 2007)

Big Big Thanks to all the friends up there who giving me support and console,
especially to Phil Edwards, he sent me a console mail when the AGA result is set.

Feel better now, at least i have so many support from different country,
people who knew my effort and like my tank.

Actually this tank i want to represent Malaysia is a Crypts Heaven, different State have different type of lovely amazing crypts, at my state- Johor, where is Schulzei & Cordata hometown.

thanks,

Gavin, Chong Ah Guan


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hear Hear lol!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

guandarkness said:


> Big Big Thanks to all the friends up there who giving me support and console,
> especially to Phil Edwards, he sent me a console mail when the AGA result is set.
> 
> Feel better now, at least i have so many support from different country,
> ...


I agree with Phil. I can't believe this tank didn't even place, let alone win the biotope category. The winning tank had plants that didn't even belong.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

This is a fantastic scape my friend. Beautiful work. They do seem to be a bit anal about the fish load at AGA. Well, this is a big difference between western and eastern fishkeeping. Funny when you consider that fishkeeping all started in asia hundreds of years ago.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Bah you reignited the little feelings that was left to protect what we have in Malaysia. Absolutely beautiful tank dude.


----------

